# Topics > Projects >  RoboCouch, University of New South Wales, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Authors:

Steph McArthur - facebook.com/steph.mcarthur.90

Laura Hodges, Munaum Muhammad, Hannes Firgau, John Lam, Fred Westling, Luke Macdonald and Hugh Braico

University of New South Wales - unsw.edu.au

----------


## Airicist

Robocouch 

Published on Sep 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Couch gets robotic makeover"

September 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Couch surfing with a robotic couch 

 Published on Sep 5, 2014




> Does your couch need a high-tech makeover? This robocouch developed by students at the University of New South Wales takes you for a comfy ride controlled via USB gamepad.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot couch can drive you to the fridge and back"
With a Raspberry Pi and USB gamepad controller letting you run riot on your sofa, this student project is couched in innovation.

by Lexy Savvides
September 5, 2014

----------

